# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  من يخبرنى

## Ahmed Tyfor

*الأخوة الأعزاء السلام عليكم 
يا صفوة ياكرام أفيدونى أفادكم الله .
من هو مدير الكرة الذى سبق بدر الدين أبورفاص ؟وعلى ما أعتقد كان من الأقباط ؟
شاكر ومقدر على الافادة
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*ماف زول جاوبك معقولة؟
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*على ما اعتقد جورج فواز وهو من الارمن,,,,اتمنى التصحيح ان اخطأت
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله فتشت ليك ومالقيت بس ان شاء الله بنلقاها ليك
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*دايرة صبر بتتلقي
                        	*

----------

